# 13AV.2 ported



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried one in this fashion ?

http://www.icixsound.com/iv/view_video.php?viewkey=78b84f3d5d92f4faa000


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

The spiders last about 2min!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

orangelss said:


> The spiders last about 2min!


bummer 

Any signs of whether it was glued improperly ?


----------

